

Ask HN: Startup doubts: Running out of money - tilb

Hi HN,<p>Since half a year I'm running a startup with a friend of mine. Now six months have passed and I'm running out of money. We are thinking about doing some consultancy work to bring in some revenue, but I don't know how easy it will be to get this work. Also, I'm not a coder and I have the feeling that there's not so much freelance work for a non-coding allrounder.
I don't want a steady job because I think this will take all my time, and I would not have any time left for our startup.<p>What do you think about this? I would love to hear some of your experiences/advice.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
brk
Without knowing more details, I would tend to lean towards suggesting that you
raise some angel money, oir shelve it while you work a full-time and stack
some cash in the bank.

What you are describing sounds like the beginnings of a death-by-a-thousand-
cuts timeline.

When you say "running", are you actually running a business (ie: managing
customers, cash-flow, growing the product, expanding the business) or are you
still in the phase of building something and trying to attract a cashflow?

~~~
tilb
Thanks for your comment. We do have some paying customers, but I guess we are
more in the phase of building/improving and attracting customers.

~~~
brk
If you have something that looks like it could be a viable business, you
should probably (IMHO) look at Angel funding. The cash accelerant is probably
more valuable in the long-run than the loss of equity on your part.

This is assuming (a lot) from the information you provided, which I seem to
interpret as you're basically looking for some bridge money because you
believe your company is viable, but just needs more runway.

------
derekc
Get a part-time job. The constraints will be conducive to results.

------
dennisgorelik
If your business grow at the same pace as in the last 6 months -- how long
would it take you to become ramen profitable?

------
oceanician
It's very hard work getting bespoke work alongside writing a startup. Sales is
hard. You're switching between projects ALL the time. EVERY day. Organically
financing a project is hard.

I'd advise spending time with past-funders and their networks to see if they
can raise enough to finance you finishing development.

------
hotmind
We can brainstorm some ideas for you via Skype if you'd like. Just contact me.
Deets are in my profile.

